# Bad Mood



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

My boy's in a very bad mood this morning. He bit me 5 times, and I couldn't pull away in time because he struck faster than normal. 
Usually he opens his mouth slowly to bite me, this time he was like a killer shrimp.


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Ouch! I sure am glad mine doesn't bite. Mine doesnt really like me lol and doesnt like being handled but I do anyway and still love him. You have the cutest pics of your little guy. Hope he gets a bit cheerier😉


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

OddDarkMatter91 said:


> this time he was like a killer shrimp.


Im sorry that you're getting bit but this almost made me spit my coffee


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks Darcie! Yeah, he was happy again the next day 

And enjoy that coffee Starshinepunk 😂


----------

